# Mili



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to try a hammer grip slingshot with narrower forks to see if it helps me to be more accurate.
So I made this slingshot. This micarta is made of beige cloth from a military tent and navy blue cloth from the uniform that I wore when I was at military school.
That's why I christen it "mili".
I can not wait to try it tomorrow !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET .... Good work.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Really great. Do you forge the metal or you have to weld


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That looks great Ronan, love the blue and green micarta too.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

We have some very clever slingshot makers on this site, its sweet, jeff


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That is very very nice, that is your trademark design Micarta Man


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats realy nice .
Good work.


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Really great. Do you forge the metal or you have to weld


no welding, no forge
This is quite simply an aluminium board that I cut with a hand saw and a jigsaw, then I file it with a file, then I sand it with five different sandpapers (80, 120, 180, 240, 400), then I polish with a felt wheel


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

that's impressive! We really have some skilled craftsmen here!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

very good looking slingshot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Great!*_


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one great slingshot design.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ronan, another nice slingshot, you know I like em!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

really nice materials used, the handle looks great, very nice design over all, how comfortable is it to hold?


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Well done!

I'm really interested in.

Have you planed a video in a few days? It will be great!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is cool. I really like the combination of micarta and aluminum. Nice compact design too.


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice job and design, Ronan!
Agree with mxred, winning combination of matérials.

Même les lance-pierre sont ronds, en Bretagne?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Very beautiful. Now I'd need 8 inch wide forks due to my bad technique.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the shape and the way you have left a fillet to strengthen the fork. I also like the choice of colours and materials in the slabs.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

pretty catty.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW! good work! I like it!!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellant job!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

That is simply gorgeous. Great design and way to put it together do cleanly!









That is definitely one to be a proud of, and it will last forever....

Cheers - John


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your compliments !



PJB21 said:


> really nice materials used, the handle looks great, very nice design over all, how comfortable is it to hold?


Hi PJB21. It's very comfortable to hold. This round handle fill the hand very well. The ellipse shape of the handle allows each finger to come round even the pinkie. The hammer grip give a lot of power to hold the slingshot when you use some strong bands as double theraband. I hope I'm understandable because it's difficult for me to explain technical matters in english. Anyway it's one reason for my presence on this forum. It's a good way to improve my english without feeling to work !


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful piece of crafting.


----------

